# BoneGrip OTT Wide Fork LHH - The most comfortable and the widest ever



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Yesterday I had my first chance to try shooting with this. Never thought, that grip in any slingshot could be as awesome as in this BoneGrip. And oh boy, the fork is the widest ever too B)

ProShot Target Shooter (fork width 105 mm) is my all time favorite OTT frame, but never thought that 10 mm more width could make so big difference. Takes some time and practice to get used to it.
There is many slingshot frames with great grip, but I have never tried any so comfortable as this.
Thanks Bone for making these :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Cool! I hope wider fork gaps come back in style, I just plain shoot better with them.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s a nice one there. Especially with the light behind it. Awesome shootn my friend!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SJAaz said:


> Cool! I hope wider fork gaps come back in style, I just plain shoot better with them.


Hopefully not any wider than this, this feels huge 

I'm so used to narrower forks, that I really have to get more practice with this.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Great review


Thank You very much Tag :thumbsup: B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That's a nice one there. Especially with the light behind it. Awesome shootn my friend!!


This goes to shared first place with two-three other slingshots I have.

Color of this frame depens a lot of amount of light.

Thanks Ibojoe B) :headbang:


----------

